
Ask HN: What are top websites in terms of ad revenue? - bhnmmhmd
Hello HN, I&#x27;ve been looking for an accurate list of top websites with regard to their ad revenue. I think Google sits at the top, but I haven&#x27;t found any list of other top-earning websites. Any help is appreciated.
======
anoncoward111
Pirate Bay was estimated in the millions and well, Google is tens of billions
of course :)

~~~
bhnmmhmd
Thanks, I need a curated list of all such websites :)

